# Equipment questions  for virtual tours



## Tomygunn (Dec 4, 2021)

I see the last thread related to the question I have is almost ten years old with no answers so ill try this.

I want to start doing virtual tours (real estate, businesses)

I have a nikon d3500 with an APS-C sensor. With this sensor, will I still be getting the DSLR quality over the "360" cameras?

YouTube dude says full frame is a must. I already dropped $450 on this nikon.

What other questions should I be asking ?

Thank you in advance ☺


----------



## 360carstudio.de (Dec 9, 2021)

Will you use a Fisheye Lens?
You will get more Resolution in final 360 Image with an Apsc Camera with Same amount of MP as a FF Camera. The crop Fills more amount of Pixel with Image information with an Apsc Camera.

Personal prefered Theta Z1, gives me fast and easy good quality Pictures and is more easy to use. Think you dont get better Images in quick time with your d3500. Maybe you sell that and get an used Z1.


----------

